# Rate Mario Rodriguez



## Deleted member 616 (Dec 12, 2018)

8.5/10 psl I'd say. He could be 9 without that NCT. 

Insane bone structure ngl.


----------



## UndercovrNormie (Dec 12, 2018)

Yeah, easily, but his canthal tilt doesn't really matter because of how intimidating he looks tbh.


----------



## androidcel (Dec 12, 2018)

6-6.5psl.


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Dec 12, 2018)

9/10


----------



## Vanillestorms (Dec 12, 2018)

PSL6


----------



## oldcell (Dec 12, 2018)

androidcel said:


> 6-6.5psl.



Actually this is true..
Saw video and him at motion..
Ig models looks nowhere like their pictures
Also looks fake
I know people which saw him IRL, 6.5 is his rating


----------



## Never_Began (Dec 12, 2018)

He looks like Gigachad's brother


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 12, 2018)

7 PSL.


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Dec 12, 2018)

8.209<X<9.201 tbh


----------



## mido the slayer (Dec 12, 2018)

7 or even lower, bad coloring, very rebust, without the jaw he might be lower but the body halo helped him alot


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Dec 12, 2018)

8.5 PSL.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 12, 2018)

mido the slayer said:


> bad coloring



His coloring is great. What, you want him to have beta blue eyes? Giga kek.


----------



## mido the slayer (Dec 12, 2018)

TRUE_CEL said:


> His coloring is great. What, you want him to have beta blue eyes? Giga kek.


no but he look quiet ethnic.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 12, 2018)

mido the slayer said:


> no but he look quiet ethnic.



I see, my bad. I don't think "looking ethnic" detracts any points. Hell, he'd be seen as "exotic" in the US.


----------



## mido the slayer (Dec 12, 2018)

TRUE_CEL said:


> I see, my bad. I don't think "looking ethnic" detracts any points. Hell, he'd be seen as "exotic" in the US.


not really only if women like exotic which are quiet rare.


----------



## Ropemaxing (Dec 12, 2018)

Damn this is jaw implants done right


----------



## spark (Dec 12, 2018)

10/10 gigachad
is 6'3 and jacked
looks like god on every pro photo

might have some flaws but overall an unstoppable mogging machine


----------



## shimada (Dec 12, 2018)

6psl

Muh forum meme


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Dec 12, 2018)

oldcell said:


> Actually this is true..
> Saw video and him at motion..
> Ig models looks nowhere like their pictures
> Also looks fake
> I know people which saw him IRL, 6.5 is his rating


 everyone looks worse. Actors gigafraud in movies all the time.


----------



## ZUZZCEL (Dec 12, 2018)

8ish PSL


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Dec 12, 2018)

8.5 psl. Verge of perfection basically.


----------



## Deleted member 283 (Dec 12, 2018)

I will report you guys if you keep leaking my images


----------



## Lynne (Dec 12, 2018)

pretty close to ideal


----------



## Vanillestorms (Dec 13, 2018)

mido the slayer said:


> no but he look quiet ethnic.


Muh ethnik, girls don’t like ethniks

Jfl, GL is GL no matter what race you are. Only SFcels believe otherwise


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 13, 2018)

mido the slayer said:


> not really only if women like exotic which are quiet rare.



They do though.


Vanillestorms said:


> Muh ethnik, girls don’t like ethniks
> 
> Jfl, GL is GL no matter what race you are. Only SFcels believe otherwise



Precisely.


----------



## Kitara (Dec 13, 2018)

PSL 7


----------



## BlackpilledAF (Dec 13, 2018)

I am a looksmax.org retard, and I rate him as 5.5 PSL.


----------



## oldcell (Dec 13, 2018)

Vanillestorms said:


> PSL6



Yeah he is fakecel..
Still i give him 6.5 but not more


RedPilledStemcel said:


> everyone looks worse. Actors gigafraud in movies all the time.




If u compare this with his ig photos, it seems like half of his jaw has disappeared


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Dec 13, 2018)

oldcell said:


> Yeah he is fakecel..
> Still i give him 6.5 but not more
> 
> 
> If u compare this with his ig photos, it seems like half of his jaw has disappeared


Again, actors who are selected because they look the best in motion, still look bad in certain shots. He still looks more chad than any chad photos you see irl do.


----------

